# Where to stay in Sedona?



## kaylasmom97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking for guidance here, please.  Which would you choose?
Sedona Summit or The Ridge on Sedona Golf?  There are multiple codes of The Ridge on Sedona Golf - SDA and RS2 and RSF.  Does it matter which one?  Looking to go to Grand Canyon from here.  
Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2011)

Have you checked the TUG reviews?


----------



## eal (Feb 7, 2011)

Sedona Summit is in town - the golf resort is in Oak Creek Village about 5 miles or so from town.


OMG!  I NOW HAVE 1000 POSTS!


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 7, 2011)

We stayed at the Summit last Nov and really liked the location.  It's on the west edge of town and very close to Red Rock State Park.  They were in the process of updating the rooms at the time but in general they were good sized units with large studios (we had a 2 BR and the lockout portion was pretty big).  We drove through the Ridge and didn't like the location as much.  It's on the east side of Oak Ck Village  which would be better for access to the  Bell Rock area but further from Sedona itself.  

I've also stayed at the Wyndham and prefer the Summit to that location as well.  

Sue


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 8, 2011)

eal said:


> Sedona Summit is in town - the golf resort is in Oak Creek Village about 5 miles or so from town.
> 
> 
> OMG!  I NOW HAVE 1000 POSTS!



CONGRATULATIONS....  

When I reached my 1000 post I got all teary eyed reflecting back on how Tug and timesharing has changed my life.  

TUG IS WONDERFUL....


----------



## Red Rox (Feb 8, 2011)

Sedona Summit and the Ridge are virtually the same except for location. Same developer, same basic design, etc. Both were developed from late 90s into early 2000s. Different phases obviously, but all owned now and managed by DRI.
Summit is in West Sedona and Ridge is in Village of Oakcreek (VOC). You will use your car everyday regardless of location. You will walk around the resorts but not to any significant destinations. Both offer proximity to some attractions, but most everything is within a radius of less than 10 miles anyway. 
Access to the GCNP is the same regardless of where you start in Sedona.  Do it as a day trip if you choose. Use both gates at the park, one to enter, and one to exit. Sedona is about 2 hours from either gate so a loop in either direction from Flagstaff is best. You'll drive up and back via 89A through Oak Creek Canyon. An even better plan is to book a night at one of the park lodges and stay inside the park for a night.
www.grandcanyonlodges.com
Do that ahead of time as GCNP lodging books as much as a year in advance


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 9, 2011)

We have stayed twice at the Summit  and enjoyed our stay there both times.  We liked being closer to Sedona and the places to eat and shop.

I second the recommendation to make a two day, one night trip to the Grand Canyon.  What time of the year are you going?


----------



## derb (Feb 9, 2011)

The drive between the Ridge and 
Sedona is beautiful.
I prefer the Ridge due to this drive as
the scenery constantly changes with the time of day.


----------

